# Goat Videos



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Goat sheep surfing.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Argan "Tree Goats" of Morocco!*

Argan "Tree Goats" of Morocco!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's a new video I made of Cuzco and my colt, Skokiaan, playing. They were hilarious together! And Cuzco clearly won.  
http://www.vimeo.com/7789950

And here's a rather long video of Cuzco being scared of his shed. A bear walked past it during the summer and Cuzco wouldn't go in it for almost two weeks, even in a rainstorm! The best bit is the very end. :lol: 
http://www.vimeo.com/7790184


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

Cool video! I don't think your colt wanted anything to do with that head butting stuff.

Thats a big goat you got. What kind is he, how much does he weight?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks! Skokiaan wasn't sure what the heck to do with that big ol' goat! They both feel a bit threatened by each other I think, and Skokie is definitely afraid when Cuzco stands up. But they both seem to love playing like this, and Skokie is always depressed when I take Cuzco home with me. Cuzco, on the other hand, seems just as happy to leave as to stay. He has a good time when he's with Skokie, but he already raised one colt and I'm not sure he's very keen on raising another! It's the sort of thing where he enjoys it for an hour or two and then he's tired and ready to go home (which is incidentally about the time Skokiaan starts to get bolder and more aggressive with him). 

Cuzco is an Alpine/Nubian cross and he weighed about 180 lbs. when we had him weighed at the vet as a 3-year-old. He grew and filled out quite a bit after that though, so I'm guessing he's probably closer to 200 lbs. now.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Packgoat Goat with a helmet cam climbs 14,064' Humboldt Peak, a Colorado 14er in the Sangre De Cristo Range.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a great demonstration of a goats problem solving abilities.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe we could add mirrors in the barn so single goats don't feel so lonely.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Mirror...

That explains why Mikey buts my sliding glass door whenever he gets a chance. He hasn't broken it yet.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

went out yesterday and experimented with our new travois and the camera my hubby gave to me as a Christmas present (hence the shaky footage....)

Have several more ideas to improve this outfit....


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

sanhestar said:


> went out yesterday and experimented with our new travois and the camera my hubby gave to me as a Christmas present (hence the shaky footage....)
> 
> Have several more ideas to improve this outfit....


I think you did very well with the footage. I cant walk backwards and film anything AT ALL. Your goat seemed very happy to be working. What is his name?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

That's Nox


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Rex, I like the video of the goats going up Humbolt, but it kind made me sick


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

This beast needs to take some courses in anger management!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Apparently you can do some unusual things in the Apple store. But can you bring a goat?
If you want to skip to the goat part, go to 2:45.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My in-laws visited last week. We clearly had waaaayyy too much fun. This isn't exactly a goat video, but there are some fun goat cameos in it, including an attempt by Nibbles to eat my mother-in-law's skirt.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.whiteblaze.net/forum/showthread.php?87039-Goat-kicks-backpack-Steals-sandwich

This could happen in real life with this crowd!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the chuckle this am, loved all the videos.
Nancy


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

This is hysterical. Mad, obese goat with a sheep's tail goes on a rampage. Not sure what got this guy so riled up, but boy is he mad! I'll bet he ended up on the barbecue after this.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL the battle with that lil dude was epic!!!  but thats not a goat. Its a sheep.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, I thought he looked like a sheep too, but everyone and the news article said "goat" so I watched the video. 

But he doesn't look much like a sheep either, to be honest. Maybe he's one of those rare hybrids they call "geep".


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

i know its 2021 and been a while but this is to funny


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The last one.


----------

